
Show HN: Party with a Local 2.0 – a night out anywhere is better with a local - partywithalocal
http://app.partywithalocal.com/
======
yalexb
The coolest thing about this app is its diverse and fun community around the
world! Really great people in Brazil, Portugal, The Netherlands, France... and
to name but a few!

